# Any instance where ghost shrimp could harm betta



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

I have two ghost shrimp and a betta in a 5gal. The betta ignores them; and the shrimp don't seem especially afriad of the betta. When it comes to food, I've seen the shrimp and betta both race to the same piece of food. Is there any instance where the shrimp could damage the bettas fins?


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Apparently so but it's very rare.

How do you take care of your ghost shrimp. I was thinking of getting some but after having such problems feeding my ADF's that died I'm not too sure. What care do ghost shrimps need?


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

I distract the fish and with one finger and sink a pellet with the other hand down to the shrimp. Works pretty well. Today was bloodworms, those dont sink easily, hence a small fight ensued between fish and shrimp at the surface.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 3 ghost shrimp in my tank. When I feed my betta the shrimp come up to grab a pellet then go back to the bottom to eat it. I also have zebra danios in my tank who keep racing to eat all the pellets. Basically I put in a few pellets at a time and make sure everyone got some food. Last night however I purchased some frozen brine srimp for the first time. Whem I got home it already had dethawed. I thought ok no biggie I do not have to put it water first. Big mistake. When I turned the bag to put a little in a big plop hit the water tank water flew up hit me in the eye and little feathery looking shrimp was floating everywhere! About ten minutes later I looked back into the tank and EVERYONE was bloated! Well it was my fault but now the have to be fast for a day or so.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

How long have you had the shrimp and the betta together? I once had about 5 ghost shrimp in with a crowntail I used to have, and he ate them! All of them! When the shrimp molt they are shell less for a bit and I think thats when he ate them


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

Ive had the shrimp and betta about a month. They are about an inch long. Like I said, neither seems intimidated by the other.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I've had a ghost shrimp hurt my veiltail. I had two in a 5 gallon tank filtered. They latched onto his tail fin and to my horror, ate a long strip of it. I watched the little buggers reach out for him and I thought it was cute like, "LOL they're gonna go for a ride", but I was mistaken..and thanks to them, that's how he was able to get fin rot so easily! hoooooraaaay~! Needless to say, I dropped those little suckers off at Petsmart and didn't even ask for a refund. :roll:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nope, mine is friendly, and races the females for food at the tank bottom!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Miharu said:


> How long have you had the shrimp and the betta together? I once had about 5 ghost shrimp in with a crowntail I used to have, and he ate them! All of them! When the shrimp molt they are shell less for a bit and I think thats when he ate them


Same here. My betta seems to prefer solitary and/or highly territorial. He chased the 3 shrimp endlessly, knew they had no chance the minute I placed them in the tank. Never again will he get tank mates. :shock:


----------

